

Difference Between Mac And PC Users [Infographic] - imleaked
http://itechvision.blogspot.com/2011/04/difference-between-mac-and-pc-users.html

======
instakill
What a bullshit infographic. They hardly compare like and like in the same
rows; purposefully only displaying information that is perceived true for
each. For instance, 14-17% of mac users think of themselves as being chic in
fashion whereas 71% or so of PC users prefer jeans. How is this a direct
juxtaposition? A sixth is hardly the statistic they should have for that row
in mac - what was the option with the largest vote count for that question?

